# [V] Monkey Island Collection, Wizardry 8...



## LiLaLauneBr (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich biete folgende Titel zum Verkauf an. Bilder kann ich auf Anfrage per Mail schicken.
Bitte macht mir Preisvorschläge. Beachtet, dass ich die Games nicht 
verrammsche! Es handelt sich um Sammlerstücke.

*Monkey Island Collection* MI1-3
OVP inkl. Kopierschutzscheiben der ersten beiden 
Teile
Zustand: 2+

*Wizardry 8* US Version im Pappkarton!
OVP inkl. Handbuch
Zustand: 2+

*Wizards & Warriors*
OVP inkl. Handbuch und Weltkarte
Zustand: 2+

*Prima's offizielles Lösungsbuch** für Might and Magic VII*
Zustand: 3- (ab Seite 220 lösen sich die Seiten, sind aber noch vollzählig)

Grüße
LiLa


----------

